# What did you say?!!!



## mishele (Aug 10, 2012)

Flowers are boring?!! lol Well, I would like to offer a different opinion...... C&C ALWAYS WELCOME :thumbup:
1.





2.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

I love these kinds of shots!!!Like the first one best because there is a little more definition in a  bit of it. That gives you the feeling of a flower instead of a blur. Beautiful!


----------



## invisible (Aug 10, 2012)

Just saw the first one on Flickr. It's one of my all-time favourites from you. 

*Off to shoot flowers from a moving car too*


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

looks like an oil painting. very cool


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2012)

As I replied to cgipson today in his thread entitled, "Orange Gazania on Blue  -  7th in the Pop Floral Series" [   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...range-gazania-blue-7th-pop-floral-series.html   ]

"Can I have another hit of blotter acid please? Whhaaat??? ...that was just a postage stamp? Oh...I see...huh...wow..."

[Maybe I should make that my standard TPF boilerplate response? Hmmmm...naw...mebbe not...but then again.........]


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> As I replied to cgipson today in his thread entitled, "Orange Gazania on Blue  -  7th in the Pop Floral Series" [   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...range-gazania-blue-7th-pop-floral-series.html   ]
> 
> "Can I have another hit of blotter acid please? Whhaaat??? ...that was just a postage stamp? Oh...I see...huh...wow..."
> 
> [Maybe I should make that my standard TPF boilerplate response? Hmmmm...naw...mebbe not...but then again.........]



blotter acid? nah..microdots all the  way  :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > As I replied to cgipson today in his thread entitled, "Orange Gazania on Blue  -  7th in the Pop Floral Series" [   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...range-gazania-blue-7th-pop-floral-series.html   ]
> ...



I guess I am old-school and out of date...


----------



## pgriz (Aug 10, 2012)

***  Bangs head against wall.  Many times.  Stops to type.  ***  

Wow, very nice Mishele!

***  Goes back to banging head against wall.  HOW DOES SHE DO THAT?  runs the thought through a hurting cranium...  ***

(Because the flowers in the garden are starting to run away as soon as they see the camera coming out - Oh, not him again!)


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Bath salts... Let's start our own zombie apocalypse!


----------



## mishele (Aug 10, 2012)

Ding, ding, ding!!! We have a winner!! Bath salts it is!! lol

Now I have to go eat someone's face!!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2012)

I may never be able to CREATE stunning photography...but at least I *know* it when I see it!
#1: Nominated for Photo of the Month.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dis is not ordinary flower picture.....super nice phtots


----------



## mishele (Aug 10, 2012)

invisible said:


> Just saw the first one on Flickr. It's one of my all-time favourites from you.
> 
> *Off to shoot flowers from a moving car too*


Wow, that means a lot....=) 
Please be careful hanging out of the car!! The bumps are a pain in the ass!!



Derrel said:


> As I replied to cgipson today in his thread entitled, "Orange Gazania on Blue  -  7th in the Pop Floral Series" [   http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...range-gazania-blue-7th-pop-floral-series.html   ]
> 
> "Can I have another hit of blotter acid please? Whhaaat??? ...that was just a postage stamp? Oh...I see...huh...wow..."
> 
> [Maybe I should make that my standard TPF boilerplate response? Hmmmm...naw...mebbe not...but then again.........]


Put down the crack pipe!!!



pgriz said:


> ***  Bangs head against wall.  Many times.  Stops to type.  ***
> 
> Wow, very nice Mishele!
> 
> ...





sm4him said:


> I may never be able to CREATE stunning photography...but at least I *know* it when I see it!
> #1: Nominated for Photo of the Month.


Thanks babe!! :mrgreen:



charlie76 said:


> Dis is not ordinary flower picture.....super nice phtots


Nothing ordinary about me...... Thanks!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mishele.. you are proof that lovely women only get better with age... these are gorgeous!


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Mishele.. you are proof that lovely women only get better with age... these are gorgeous!



:blushing: Well thank you, Charlie!! Always the gentlemen. :hug::


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 11, 2012)

At age 29??  She just got started.


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2012)

I got into photography 3 years ago....=) About a week before joining this forum....lol


----------



## Compaq (Aug 13, 2012)

like


----------



## Frequency (Aug 13, 2012)

So lovely.... and Mishele.... you are one among them


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 13, 2012)

How was this accomplished?


----------



## pgriz (Aug 13, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> How was this accomplished?



We asked her that already.  All she'll admit to is "with a camera".  The rest is a sweet mystery.  Except for those that want to do the same - then it's torture each time she does that, and we can't.  But you can't take away her artistry.


----------



## mishele (Aug 13, 2012)

There is very little done in PP.......


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Photographiend said:
> 
> 
> > How was this accomplished?
> ...




I made an attempt to do something like this after being inspired by a previous post by OP. I didn't come close (even though I was reasonably pleased with the end result) but I learned so much about "outside the box" techniques.


----------



## mishele (Aug 13, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Photographiend said:
> ...



That's very cool that I inspired you to try something different!! Did you post the shot here? If you did, can I take a look?


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

I sure did: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/290365-impressionistic-attempt.html

Your critique and any suggestions are more than welcome 

I had so much fun going through the process to get something different! It didn't even matter that the photos weren't what I had envisioned. Photography has been a lot more interesting ever since.

Edited to add new one from yesterday on my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayohphoto/7774753380/in/photostream

/hijack


----------



## sm4him (Aug 13, 2012)

mishele said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



^+1
Most of my latest floral attempts have been in some way inspired by what you do. They are nothing like yours, and I don't want them to be, but they happened as a result of inspiration from yours.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/288386-warning-amateur-inspired-mishele.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/289595-naturally-abstract.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/292567-passion-shots.html


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 13, 2012)

I still don't understand how this was done? I saw someone say bath salts? Do you use film? Otherwise I haven't a clue how Bath salts did this...


----------



## pgriz (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, that's the creative part.  Mishele has figured out how to use wide aperture, a macro lens, a flash, and some camera movement to create very unique shots.  I'm sure there's more to it, and part of the fun is trying to reverse-engineer the image to figure out how she did it.  As for bath salts, well, that was another joke.  Some claim that an appropriate beverage (or combination) is needed to create those images.  I'm sure you could get the same vision, but you wouldn't be able to recored it in you DSLR.  Frankly, sometimes it is sufficient to appreciate a work of art, without knowing all the details behind how the magic was done.


----------



## mishele (Aug 13, 2012)

lol Sorry to laugh but Bath Salts is a street name for a drug that is a hallucinogen. We were just playing around when we said they were used.

The shot was taken w/ a Canon 5D Mark II and a 100mm Macro lens.
I shoot most of my flower stuff at f2.8. That's about all the info. I give out on how it's done. 
If you are still interested in how it's done, try looking through some of my other threads. I've had some fun conversation on how I do, what I do.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. Gives me a new appreciation for what you do. A true artist. You are able to create a stunning image with you and your camera, not some fancy software.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I sure did: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/290365-impressionistic-attempt.html
> 
> Your critique and any suggestions are more than welcome
> 
> ...





sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > jowensphoto said:
> ...



Thanks ladies!! Very rewarding to know that your vision is inspiring people to be creative and try new things!! I know when I first started I had people that I followed of flickr (and here). They helped mold what I create today. Keep trying new things and find your way!! If you ever need help just yell I'll do what I can.....:mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Aug 15, 2012)

This was also due to your inspiration:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/286756-floral-fire.html


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

latest attempt: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295318-flowers-edit.html


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

pgriz said:


> This was also due to your inspiration:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/286756-floral-fire.html



Such a great compliment coming from a guy that knows his stuff about art.......:heart: Thank you!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> latest attempt: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295318-flowers-edit.html


No pictures?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am going to have to try and do some "Mish" when I get back from vacation... I have some ideas!   BTW.. your first photo in this thread.. is probably my favorite now! I love it!


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > latest attempt: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/295318-flowers-edit.html
> ...



Really? They are still there for me... also on my flickr if you would do me the honor of checking them out


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I am going to have to try and do some "Mish" when I get back from vacation... I have some ideas!   BTW.. your first photo in this thread.. is probably my favorite now! I love it!



Agreed. So much color! Also, this one: IMG_2658-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, I see them now. I had to scroll down to your edited shots.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to have to try and do some "Mish" when I get back from vacation... I have some ideas!   BTW.. your first photo in this thread.. is probably my favorite now! I love it!
> ...



YEP.. that one too!  I think that was my previous fav!  lol!


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

It's funny how the taste of your own work changes. lol I think my fav. is now the shot you posted from my flickr....=)
Just to give you a little feel on how far I've come w/ photographing flowers, check this out!! lol My first thread here!!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/168676-help-me-out-what-do-you-think.html

It cracks me up to read that!! I knew nothing!!


----------



## invisible (Aug 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> Just to give you a little feel on how far I've come w/ photographing flowers, check this out!! lol My first thread here!!
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/168676-help-me-out-what-do-you-think.html


If you don't follow Samanax's advice, your photography will never amount to anything, sorry


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> It's funny how the taste of your own work changes. lol I think my fav. is now the shot you posted from my flickr....=)
> Just to give you a little feel on how far I've come w/ photographing flowers, check this out!! lol My first thread here!!
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/168676-help-me-out-what-do-you-think.html
> 
> It cracks me up to read that!! I knew nothing!!




Wow, what a difference! Looking back at old work always cracks me up.


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2012)

lol Cracking myself up looking through my old posts!! 

Samanax was the man!! lol


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 21, 2012)

very awesome beautiful....as usual. 

One day I'll learn how to make my flowers cool.  lol


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

You seem to have a nice shot of your own floating around right now....

And these shots are easy.....anyone can do them.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> You seem to have a nice shot of your own floating around right now....
> 
> And these shots are easy.....anyone can do them.



^That first sentence is exactly what I was about to say.
The second sentence...uh-huh, right. Now I *really* feel inadequate. 

Two years from that first post to what you do now?!?!  That almost makes me think there is hope for me...almost.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

I just want to let you know you inspire me also. I love flowers but not mainstream shots of them. Yours were the first flower shots that made me go OMG YES! 
Even your first thread has given me some ideas that I'm excited to play with 

So thanks for doing your thing and sharing it with us, but, thank you more for not giving up your secret and making us think.


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2012)

Well hell, I'm going to print out a copy of this thread, so I can read it when I'm having a bad day. :hugs:
  THANKS!!


----------

